# (IRR) The Rokugan IR (Recruiting Players)



## Creamsteak (Jun 28, 2002)

*The Rokugan IR (Recruiting Players)*

I'm back, and I am curious if I still have some support to start the Rokugan IR. I'll reprint some information if people pick up on the thread again.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 28, 2002)

Welcome back, Creamsteak! 
I'm still here and still interested. Should we make a thread in the general rpg forum to make known we're back on track?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 28, 2002)

Wb 'O Creamy One


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 29, 2002)

I guess I'll run over and make an announcement in the General RPG forum... I'm not quite caught up with myself yet since I am home, and I am moving in July, so around the 25th-26th is the earliest I can start.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 29, 2002)

Welcome back!  I'm still looking forward with anticipation


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 1, 2002)

Still here, still interested.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 3, 2002)

As am I.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 3, 2002)

Timeline for The Rokugan IR

July 5th - This is the official start date for the IR. After I post the lists some time on this day, claims will begin. Players will be joining us after this date, and I hope to have between 7 and 15 players when we actually begin. On July 5th I will allot appoximately 1/25th of Rokugan's total PL to each player. Claims are based on 1st call basis, but you can contest claims for territories with other players. I will describe the claims process more in depth on the 5th.

July 12th - On July 12th we should have a better idea of how many players we will have. I will increase everyone's PL cap by 50% on this day. Some new territories may be introduced as well.

July 15th - I will be gone for 10 days, and someone will have to fill in as recruiting god, and oversee some of the changes as they happen.

July 25th - I will return, and take a few hours (maybe even a day or two) to figure out what is going on. This day will be the day that I assign the final PL cap. If any players want to take a sub-standard PL total, I will accept this, and I will award thier extra points, by random lottery, to other players.

July 30th - Turn 0 begins. This is a non-combat turn. It is the last minute to change decisions and make or break alliances before anything "happens."

August 1st - Turn 1 begins. This turn will begin at 4 PM eastern if we have a 90% or greater American ratio. After this point we will adjust for anything that needs adjusting.

My Email Address is creamsteak@hotmail.com and I would be glad to recieve notification from players (not to mention confirmation of your email address). My box was deleted while I was on vacation, so anyone whose address I "should" have is gone.


----------



## Tarrasque (Jul 3, 2002)

Im also quite interested, will shadowlands things be pickable?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm happy to help.  I'll wait on further details before deciding if I want to play or not.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 3, 2002)

Directed at Tarrasque:

Yes, shadowlands are open. When claims begin, Friday, you will need to claim some shadowlands powers. Because the Shadowlands have a significant power level compared to any one clan, you should be able to claim a good sized part.

Directed at Everyone:

Be friendly with people that want to claim similar power to the ones you want. It is possible for a player to claim six Crane Clan territories and two Shadowlands Territories if they feel it is appropriate to thier power. Maybe a group of powerful Oni have subverted a portion of the Crane Clan, or maybe the Crane Clan has conquered some territores of the Shadowlands. That is why this is a free-form game.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2002)

Hum, I won't be here on Friday, would you object to me asking someone to claim a power for me?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 4, 2002)

Sollir,

You can pick someone else to act for you, or I would be willing to help you with that.

Maybe I should allow some pre-picking... not permanent in any way, but maybe let you look over the lists and make choices.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 4, 2002)

*The Lists*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	*
*	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1
*	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1
*	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3
*	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2
*	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1
*	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2
*	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2
*	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2
*	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3
*	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2
*	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
*	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
*	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
*	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
*	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
*	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
*	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11

	Lion Clan	 
*	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
*	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
*	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
*	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15

	Mantis Clan	 
*	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50

	Phoenix Clan	 
*	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
*	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28

	Scorpion Clan	 
*	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
*	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
*	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2

	Unicorn Clan	 
*	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
*	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
*	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
*	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	*	:	
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no o (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yuu Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Utaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	urokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Neui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 4, 2002)

The above is the lists as they stand right now. Players will be alloted 50 PL to "claim" as thier own territories. That 50 PL limit will be raised on July 12th.

Players can claim anything they want. This is an informal thing, you don't need to worry about claiming other players territories. If anyone wants "pre-claim" territories, go ahead. I'll just sit back and take notes.

PL is your strength score. The more PL you have, the stronger you are.

IR is your production score. The more IR you have, the faster you produce new PL.

Thats all anyone needs to know for now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 4, 2002)

In the case that we have less than 15 players, I'm going to be a player along with everyone else. In that case, I'm going to claim the territories I listed below.

Oh, and for some reason the lists show some of the territories names with Smily Faces. I don't know why this is, and I'll try to fix it.

* Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3
* Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28
* Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23
* Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3
* Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14
* Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11
* Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Omega_
> *Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)
> 
> Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo: Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)
> ...




Could you add back these families to the Unicorn list, please, Creamsteak? I really wanted to have old and wise Ide Tadaji in my game.


----------



## Tarrasque (Jul 4, 2002)

can I pre-claim tsuburu no oni?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 4, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Could you add back these families to the Unicorn list, please, Creamsteak? I really wanted to have old and wise Ide Tadaji in my game. *



Tadaji is not well liked in my PnP game, but he -is- rather crafty

Additional comment.  Shahai leads the Bloodspeakers, but Daigotsu leads the Shadowlands.  Maho-tsukai is used as a synonym for Bloodspeaker.  It's even been commented Shahai evidently knew Daigotsu before he took over the shadowlands.  though aside from this his past remains mysterious.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll add those two names to the lists.

If they are just NPCs then thier PL is 1 if they are level 10, and +1 for every five additional levels.

If they are clan leaders (or family leaders) I will tell you thier PL when I re-figure out what my formula was for determing PL of groups. (It was some kind of function of the leaders level).

Thanx again Black Omega.

Oh, anything can be claimed now- officially. Start the bid wars I guess. I don't think anything will be an issue until we get more players (get more players!).


----------



## Tarrasque (Jul 5, 2002)

Ill take

* Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2

* Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5

* Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4

* Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

*Updated Lists*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
*	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
*	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
*	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
*	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
*	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
*	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
*	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
*	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
*	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
*	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
*	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11

	Lion Clan	 
*	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
*	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
*	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
*	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15

	Mantis Clan	 
*	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50

	Phoenix Clan	 
*	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
*	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28

	Scorpion Clan	 
*	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
*	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
*	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2

	Unicorn Clan	 
*	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
*	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no o (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Utaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Neui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Creamsteak	* 
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3			
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3			
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14			
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11			
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 			
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Lichtenhart	*
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1: IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10: IR 28	

*	Tarrasque	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (Jul 5, 2002)

This is just a concept, not any kind of rule...

If we have a lack of good, or a lack of evil, the bar will be raised for the side lacking players. In other words, if we only have two bad guys and ten good guys, the bad guys will be given a license to have a higher PL. NOT because they are going to be the focus... because this likely won't be a good vs. evil war, but because most good players won't want me to assign them evil powers out of nowhere because nobody is playing them.

How would that affect anyone's feelings? I don't want to favor either side of good vs. evil (I hope the players don't see in this particular light), so hopefully this won't happen. And I also could "delete" some power from the game towards the end of hte timeline if it becomes necessary.

Eh whatever, I'm ranting.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh, hinting at my rules for the future...

The reason why I kept Shadowlands IR low, is because they have a certain minor advantage.

If a player of a Shadowlands ONLY group were to attack a non-shadowlands group with 100 PL on each side, here is what would happen...

Given average results on both sides, 1/6th of each side would be defeated... approximately 17 PL in deaths on each side. The non-shadowlands group should regenerate about that much PL if they have a good IR rating, but the Shadowlands hoard will likely lack the initial ability to regenerate that much PL.

Instead, they gain a 5% chance that each PL of enemies killed was "subverted." Now, that only gives them a 1/20 chance of regenerating one point of PL per PL destroyed, but they can still raise thier IR normally during the game.

This rule favors shadowlands hoards in the later game, once IR starts to max out, but this also gives players that are fighting against the shadowlands a reason to focus on destroying industrialized areas.

Not to say I want you to fight a good vs. evil war... but there are reasons why the Crab Clan attacks the shadowlands and scouts them out often, instead of simply sitting behind a wall and looking over the boarder. This rule is still optional until we start playing, so players are going to have to think about whether they want to see it or not.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 5, 2002)

It's all good.  In any case, Good v. Evil isn't even a factor.  Honor, dishonor and taint is.  The Shadowlands and Bloodspeakers are the 'Bad Guys'.  The Bloodspeakers because they are chaotic.  The Shadowlands because they are undead, tainted dishonorable scum who plan to remake Rokugan in their image.

Meanewhile the Good Guys are LE Hantei Naseru and NE Moto Chagatai.  Well, them and LG Toturi Tsudao and LN Toturi Kaneko.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

Ick... I sure miss those long nights when the last IR was going on and I was waiting all night for Edena to post. Of course I don't miss the lack of sleep on weekends.

Hopefully over the weekend we will see most of the players first claims. I would also like to see a few more players join, but I'm not sure I'm looking in the right places. Mayhaps someone else would know a good place to look.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 5, 2002)

The Shadowlands ability sounds reasonable. 

I'm not so sure about the Good/Evil thing. If played more or less along the current alliances (which, of course can change), there will be infighting among the "good guys" (the Rokugan clans) just as well as fights of "good" versus "evil".

I'll post my claims later today.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok a few more little questions and I'll start my claims:

1) Can anyone put a scan of the map online somewhere or tell me where I can find good maps of Rokugan?

2) Can you explain the rules about PCs/NPCs? I mean, how to make them level up, what can they do, what can the other players do to them... (If it's a rather dumb question sorry, but I thought I prefer to look dumb before the beginning than after )

3) When will the IR begin in the storyline? Right after the spirit wars? Right after Toturi's death? (I ask because I thought Gaheris was dead.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 5, 2002)

Lichtenhart: 
About PCs: If we go by the guidelines of the 3rd IR, the moderator will tell when you level up, and by how many levels. PCs will be relatively resistant to death (Edena wasn't very fond of the idea of killing a player character), but NPCs won't have such a protection. Provided the NPCs are in range, about anything can be done to them

About the storyline: It is my understanding that the game will start some time after the death of Tutori, as "someone" will have to introduce the IR to Rokugan (looking at the lists, it is easy to see who will be it ). I don't recall reading anything about the death of Moto Gaheris, but even in Rokugan, death isn't neccessarily the end. He certainly is the daimyo of the Unicorn in the current storyline.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes, Gaheris is dead.  This is noted as part ofthe storyline information in the Wayof Ninja book.  And also was featured in a two part fiction at the L5R website.  If this starts just after the death of the Splendid Emperor, then Geheris is still alive, though.  He's old, but alive.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 5, 2002)

Oops! 

It seems that I'm not up to date with the storyline, then.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 5, 2002)

It can move fast.  Even more so now.  They are doing biweekly stories based on the storyline leading up to the big tournament at Gencon that will decide the fate of the Empire.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

Well... the storyline is relevant, but don't expect it to matter after we start. Whatever time you all would like to start at, I will accomadate for.

PCs are immune to death, but not immune to being defeated. In this IR, I have no qualms with a player being completely conquered, but the actual PC will live indefinitely (unless the player wants to accept death for some reason).

NPCs can easily be captured, killed, and subverted using the appropriate means. But now your asking about my rules...

I'm going to try being more free-form than I initially planed. I made a short book of useless rules at that point. Now I have a much more simple format.

NPC Rules (rough)

NPCs can strike anywhere. They are able to move behind enemy lines without any problems. They get a +2 on attack and defense rolls. (These rolls are made on a d6 as if you were playing risk).

Another rule that you really don't need to know yet is this: The maximum amount of PL you can attack/defend with is 8/1. That means that if an army of 100 attacks an army of 1, they can only send 8 PL to attack that one.

NPCs can go over that limit. 100 PL attacking 1PL could send 8 normal PL and a group of NPCs totaling 5 PL.

NPCs can be subverted by another player if they can defeat him. So, if a player were to send three NPCs totaling 6 PL to kill a 3PL NPC and they succeed, they can convert him.

Also, NPCs regenerate damage to them if it doesn't kill them. So, for each round of combat (I'll be asking players if they continue combat after I make the rolls) an NPC with a PL of 3 take two damage points, and can regenerate those two before the next round.

NPCs have a great advantage, however they are limited in number. All rules apply to PCs, but they have complete death and subversion immunity. Also, players can choose an NPC as a PC, like I have, or they can choose to create a PC up to level 20.

I will award levels at a decent rate. NPCs that accomplish kills on enemy forces will get a pretty good amount of leveling... but I doubt you would want to risk loosing an NPC so much that they gain more than 5 levels per turn.

Although I have listed NPCs in every clan unit, they don't follow the rules for NPCs for that case. For that case they are called Generals, and they don't do anything. However, I encourage you to roleplay stories in your individual factions.

I think thats enough rules for you to digest in this one post.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 5, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *It can move fast.  Even more so now.  They are doing biweekly stories based on the storyline leading up to the big tournament at Gencon that will decide the fate of the Empire. *



I'll take a closer look at the story next week, to see what I have missed. 


For my claims, I'll go for the Phoenix clan:

* Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 

* Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14
                   * Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1
                   * Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2
                   * Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28

* Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
* Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0
* Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0
* Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0
* Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 5, 2002)

*My claims*

Lion Clan 
* Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18
* Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21
* Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21
* Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15

* Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 

+ Territories

____

I second the request for a map. I can't choose territories without one.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok, I have yet to decide if I take a npc as a pc or if I make up my own, anyway I'll claim the Unicorn clan

* Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8
* Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5
* Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1
* Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8
* Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1
* Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28

and

* Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

I can't really claim more territories for now because without a map I'm blind. Otherwise can anyone tell me the names of the "city of the rich frog" and of the "city between the rivers"?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll go search for a map, but I'm helpless to make one.

You still can pick up a map from any of the Oriental Adventures or Rokugan books. I'll see if I can find something I'm alloud to use as OGC.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

Here are some of the Maps that you can use as reference, but I need to find a really good one. We can't official use any of it, and all we can do is link to the sites containing the content. I'm not sure where to look for a big fat official map we can use, or a person that doesn't mind coloring the map in place.

This first map is a colorful, but useless map...
www.l5rbrasil.ldqhost.com.br/Imagens/Rokugan.jpg

This map looks VERY good, but it is not written in english, so we need something "similar" to this map. It divides everything up regionally, and gives a good idea of locations. A lot of villages and cities need to be added, but if anyone can find something similar to this (or even close) that we have permission to use -tell me.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/chrismich/Diplo Rokugan geographique big.jpg

This map divides everything up into provinces, but it is missing all the major cities! I actually think this one might be easy to convert, I could quickly add cities to it, and then add all the different provinces to the lists. Only major disadvantage is that it doesn't really show you the natural features of the world at all.
http://darkwinds.freeservers.com/Nwo.jpg

Rokugan Large Map, with some good land features. I like this one, but everything is labled with numbers (causing a lot more work to find information). It also happens to be a 2 meg map... which is fine... but not convenient. This map also gives the option to introduce the nagas.
http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/images/provincenummap.JPG
http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/knklargemap.html (original website)\

This website gives a big overall map, with a bunch of sub-maps to look at specific regions of the world. Though not very well labled, it does look allright.
http://jim.users.fl.net.au/ClanWar/CampaignMaps.html


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 5, 2002)

Additional comment.  The City of the Rich Frog is Toshi sano Kanemochi Kaeru.  Technically close to unicorn lands buta city guarded by a Ronin brotherhood and outside Unicorn control, by the book.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 6, 2002)

This map seem to work quite well, but I still can't find many places in creamsteak's list and vice versa.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 7, 2002)

That map has some good information. I can't seem to do anything to it to add the new cities without loosing its "links." I'm not a computer art expert or coder, so I think the best I could do is add black dots with text to lable each area. It would take a few hours. It also wouldn't be hard to add locations from that to my list (I have many matching areas (mostly mountain ranges and rivers)...

Anyone else have a solution?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 7, 2002)

Still pondering if I'm evil enough to roleplay him, but for now I will claim:

* Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC

as well as,

•Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0

Edit-Also when the amount of PL is increased, if no one else claims it, I would also like:

The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 9, 2002)

I am interested in playing.  Here is what I choose.



 Title of Territory/School/Family 
Scorpion Clan 

 Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 
 Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23
 Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18
 Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2
 Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2

Title of Territory/School/Family 

 Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
 Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
 Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
 Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
 Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
 Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
 Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

*The Updated Lists*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
*	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
*	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
*	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
*	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
*	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
*	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
*	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15

	Mantis Clan	 
*	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Utaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Neui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Creamsteak	* 
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3			
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3			
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14			
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11			
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 			
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Knight Otu	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Lichtenhart	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Macbrea	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Serpenteye	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8	

*	Tarrasque	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

Everyone should check thier lists where they are at the bottom of the lists post. Then, compare those territories to the lists of all territories and make sure that all the territories that you have claimed no longer have an asterisk (*) before them.

After you do that, you can now claim up to 30 additional PL. That raises the PL cap to 80 now. Expect it to go up again soon enough, and try to get another 3-4 players over the next two weeks.

If someone wants a copy of the lists in thier original Excel formatting, email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com .

We are still looking for a good map.

Have a good day


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

Notice, I am still accepting extentions of the lists. If you have a territory or two, city, shrine, or any other location NPC, PC, or other information to offer to add to the lists, I am still accepting new data.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 10, 2002)

I wasn't really clear on how to assign what I need.  I'm unsure as to whether or not you need to assign territories, if you need to assign territories how many, and so on.  Until I am told otherwise, I'll just claim the following:

As my PC:

*

Yoritomo Kitoa.  Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8.  Power Level 1.

*


*Clans:*


> Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
> 
> Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50




If I made any mistakes in assigning my Power Levels, please inform me.  I'm new to this game and the rules aren't very clear to me.  Thanks, and I look forward to playing in this game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

Step 1: Tell me your playing

Step 2: Look at what everyone who is already in the game has claimed, to get an idea of what clans are already basically dominated.

Step 3: Copy and paste some of the territories from the lists and paste them onto a post in this thread.

Step 4: I will update the thread with your claims listed.

Rules: Don't worry about them unless you need advice on taking claims.

PL Cap: This is the most PL you can claim at a point in the game. The current Cap is 80.



*Your Claims List*
Yoritomo Kitoa. Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8. Power Level 1.
Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50



You have claimed 51 PL. You can claim up to 29 more. You can claim anything that has an asterisk (*) still by its name. Don't worry about the game rules, they will be explained as they come up.

You can do anything OOC (out of character) That you want now. This includes, but is not limited to, making alliances, planning, plotting, asking questions, making claims, or writing up a PC.

You can prepare IC (in character) speeches, stories, backgrounds, explanations, and anything else.

What else do you need to know?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

*!!!We have a player of the Mantis Clan!!!*

The Mantis Clan (as will be explained in my back-story introduction to the game) is the central location of the industrial Revolution. They have imported and developed strange new weapons and ideas into Rokugan, and this upheaval leads to the industrial Revolution.

You have claimed only two of the three clan powers. Other players can still claim other parts of the clan while there is still time. This will set the story of the Industrial Revolution of Rokugan.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 10, 2002)

Actually the only reason I did not claim all of the clans power was because I thought the 50 Power Level limit still existed, and PC power level was exempt from the total...  But since that's not the case, I claim the other clan power as well.

I claim the following:



> Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
> 
> Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5




Thanks for explaining.  I understand the rules now.  I definitely will be playing, and I look forward to this game.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 10, 2002)

One thing, however.... I'm only vaguely familar with Rokugan.  Can you just give me a basic rundown of what the clans are, what they do, and the differences between them?  I chose Mantis because it's my favorite actual Chinese Martial Arts style, and because I really like the insect of the same name.  

I assume from looking at the class levels of the Mantis clan that they are, like a Mantis, quick striking, hard hitting and intelligent?  I'm really basing this all on speculation, as you can see, so any help would be appreciated.    Thanks again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll differ this to Black Omega if he doesn't mind going over the Mantis Clan for you. He knows quite a bit about Rokugan, and was a participant in the Last IR. I think he is staying out of this one, but he has been endlessly helpful in describing the clans, families, and such.

I know the Mantis Clan is the center of attention in the Islands in the Far South East of Rokugan. They have only recently been promoted to the rank of a Major Clan after being the largest minor clan for a long time (like since the boar clan was basically wiped out).

I'm playing the Dragon Clan in the Far North of Rokugan. I've stepped beyond my boarders a little in my claims, as if I pushed my way into Unicorn Territory, but not so far as to really mean that much. My PC is the Dragon Clan Champion, and one of the most well-known warriors to ever live in the empire.

All of the clans are rather symbolic. The Crab are the hard shelled defenders of the Empire from the adversaries of the Shadowlands. The Crane are aristocratic, but are quite possibly the strongest clan because of thier close ties to the empire. The Lion are fearless, despite the many battles they have lost over the generations. The Scorpion have been reinstated as a clan, and are sneaky, stealthy, subversive leaders. The Pheonix are similar to a Mage-dominated society, which is different from the rest of the empire. There are many intertwining storylines, but you don't need to know much about any of them except for the one you help to write by being in the IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

I am adding my new claims now. I will give players time to claim these territories even though I am posting now.

Since I have the advantage of posting first, I will allow players to claim these territories from me if they choose to. However, my claims made before are now permanent. When I raise the PL cap again, the claims I have listed as New below will become permanent. This should counter-act my first-to-post ability.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking at your claim... wow...

So the Mantis Clan not only have developed strange new weapons, and created the Gun that makes samurai with katanas as pathatic as ashigaru in combat, they also have taken the capital of the empire!

It is up to you, as a player, to decide how this came to be. Did you take it by force? Does the public know that a clan that was only recently deemed a major clan has power of the capital? Does anyone know that the capital is no-longer a free power from Clan Law...

This will definitely be note-worthy in the IR.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 10, 2002)

* Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 

Crane Clan 
* Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1
* Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2
* Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28
* Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8
* Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1

PL: 19 (Total 20)

* Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
*Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
*yuden Togashi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 
 * Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
PL : 60 (80 Total)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

Yay! Kalanyr is joining in! And the Crane Clan... how interesting. Glad to see your joining. This brings our Claimed players entrants to 9.

I'm going to add some new territories with the New Lists post some time over the weekend. I will raise the PL standard to about 100 at that time. I'm sorta going to be away from next monday for a week. During that time I might still have internet access... wait and see.

If someone has a list of powers outside Rokugan (or a location to look) I will be adding those in as well. As of right now, the new Lists are based on a few territories, and a list of shrines in Rokugan.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

*Final Lists Tonight*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
*	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
*	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
*	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
*	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
*	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5

	Crane Clan	 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Utaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Neui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Creamsteak	* 
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3			
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3			
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14			
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11			
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 			
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Kalanyr	*
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 	
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Knight Otu	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Lichtenhart	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Macbrea	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Serpenteye	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8	

*	Tarrasque	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord	*
	Yoritomo Kitoa. Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8. Power Level 1.
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd prefer a CG group but there's only 1 in Rokugan and its taken. The crane are also kinda neat so I picked them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

Some Notes:

On The Shadowlands:

Shadowlands Players, after these claims are completed -there may be a lack of shadowlands powers. Don't worry, I'm going to be extending thier boarders farther south and west, and you will be able to claim powers in these areas.

To New Players:

The Crab Clan is the only clan that hasn't been bought out. Because of this, I am being encouraged to add minor clans to the lists. I have a short list that will be added to the lists over the weekend. This list will include Minor new Clans.

To Players that want to make a custom PC:

Go ahead and declare your name, and your character levels. I will add them to the lists. Your PC can be up to level 20, and can have any classes from Rokugan (even ones from different clans). This is for PCs only, if you want to craft an NPC (which I will consider allowing if players want to) you are limited to level 10, and can only use classes from any one clan.

Notice to All Players: 
I have a question for you all. I am considering allowing every player a  custom cap. This PL counts towards your PL cap, but is free to be crafted for your style of play. You can create NPCs, Minor Clan Families, Elite Squads (such as a group of characters with classes possibly from outside Rokugan). It is up to the players to decide if they want me to allow players to craft such things. If you all want it, I will set a 5 or 10 PL cap on custom things, to keep the Rokugan Element in play. Crafting a PC would not count towards this cap.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Kalanyr... if you have an idea for way to craft a chaotic-neutral group into the game thats fine.

I might be adding the sleeping Nagas to the lists of claimable powers. They are possibly chaotic (I'm not sure off the top of my head).

Also, you could claim a bunch of Citizen states and declare them Chaotic Neutral. 

There are many ways to work your hopes into the game, and we are willing to accomodate. Hmm... what about the Nezumi Rat People. They are traditionally chaotic neutral, and they live in the wilds of the world. They are immune to taint, and I could set you up as a tribal leader.

Any of these ideas sound any good?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 10, 2002)

All sound good, unfortunately CG=Chaotic Good  . Does Rokugan have any of the oriental spirits of nature and such, like the Snow Maidens and such in OA ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

The Spirit Folk are similar to what you are asking about... I don't know again, I need to refer to Black Omega or another educated member.

Anyway, the lists stand as they are. Kal took one of my claims so they have changed.

Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3
Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28
Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23
Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3
Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14
Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11
Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Takaikabe (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Maigo no Samurai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Kanemochi Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3 : IR 0


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 10, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *I'd prefer a CG group but there's only 1 in Rokugan and its taken. The crane are also kinda neat so I picked them. *



There is a CG group in Rokugan? Where?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 10, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The Spirit Folk are similar to what you are asking about... I don't know again, I need to refer to Black Omega or another educated member.*




Fearlessly stepping in...

The Naga strongly tend to be LN, not surprising when you consider they basically have a group mind.  The Nezumi strongly tend to be CN and inhabit parts of Shinomen Forest (now that the Naga are asleep.  Rats don't mix well with snakes) as well as portions of the Crab lands and Shadowlands.  The immunity to taint is pretty nice.

The Spirits of Nature in OA are different from the Spirit Folk, though neither exist in Rokugan so it amounts to the same.  Generally in OA unless it has the Five Rings symbol at the start of the creature description, it's not a Rokugan thing.  Does't stop CS from changing that, of course...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2002)

Once again you are incredibly helpful. I still may add the Nezumi tribes to the lists. Immunity to Taint would translate to Immunity to being "subverted" meaning that the Nezumi do not suffer the 5% conversion chance that humans have against Shadowlands forces.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 10, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> The Spirits of Nature in OA are different from the Spirit Folk, though neither exist in Rokugan so it amounts to the same.  Generally in OA unless it has the Five Rings symbol at the start of the creature description, it's not a Rokugan thing.  Does't stop CS from changing that, of course... *




I've been away from Rokugan for a very, very long time, but the Kitsune and Kenku have not been wiped out, have they?

Regardless, neither are very powerful...  Goes with the whole Chaotic thing.  Rokugan tends towards a Lawful Neutral alignment as a whole...  'Good' versus 'evil' is about 'honor' versus 'shame' in Rokugan, more than a bunch of tree-hugging magi blasting lands clear free of taint.

Not to say that there aren't nice people in the land - even Bayushi Shoju was a good guy in his own way.

I'm rather surprised that the Kolat and Shadow have no power - were they wiped out too?

---

I may join and pick up the Crab lands and what not, though I've forgotten just about everything and I ever bothered reading the rules in the d20 books (the system was a part of the story...)

Not to mention I only really followed things up to the Clan War, then lightly until the Spirit Wars...  and nothing after.  Let's see...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not clear on how everything goes, but I'll give this a shot.

I think this is 80 points.  I will need to do research on just what is in the Crab Clan before I pick anything more...

Crab Clan
* Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1
* Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2
* Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8
* Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18
* Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5

* Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 

* Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
* Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0

* Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0
* Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain) PL 3 : IR 0

* Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 10, 2002)

Creamsteak, I'm interested in joining. 

It definately sounds fun, but could you give a quick run-down of the scorpion and pheonix clans? (if they aren't taken yet, that is)...

I have no knowledge of rokugan at all pretty much...


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 10, 2002)

I have claimed all of Scorpion clan as of this time.  Their philosophy is best described as, 

"If your pride and honor get in the way of your loyalty, Then you have failed the empire."

also note,

"We wear masks upon are face so that you may know us for what we are at first glance, Unlike the other clans."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 10, 2002)

Ok I finally managed to get my hands over Rokugan campaign setting by AEG, so I could use the map in there.

Creamsteak, could you please add these places to the North-West Rokugan list and to my claims:

Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5

(BTW you stole 6 villages from the unicorn in the North! Just kidding I'm not going to claim them  )

The rest of my claim is:
* Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2  as my PC

and

* Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
* Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 10, 2002)

Just going to poke my nose in here and see whats going on...several people have requested that I look in, see what is going on and perhaps join in the crazyness, although I have little knowledge of the IR and less knowledge about Rokugan.  I'll wait until the minor clans/etc get listed before saying if I'll join or not.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 10, 2002)

Feeling it only fair I take the rest of Scorpion territory!


 Title of Territory/School/Family 
Scorpion Clan 
* Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 
* Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23
* Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18
* Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2
* Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2

Title of Territory/School/Family 
* Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
* Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

Additional claims after 50

* Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
* Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
* Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
* Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd like to alert everyone that I may absolve my claims to the Mantis Clan should another minor clan appeal to me more.  For now though, I shall remain the head of the Mantis Clan.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 10, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *For now though, I shall remain the head of the Mantis Clan. *




In this case, we are probably going to need your e-mail address.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 10, 2002)

It should be in my profile.  However, on the off chance it isn't, my e-mail is TheWiseWarlord@hotmail.com

Feel free to e-mail at any time with any Rokugan IR questions.  However, I'd like to remind everyone again that if I find a minor clan more interesting, I may be removing my claim to the Mantis Clan.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *I'd like to alert everyone that I may absolve my claims to the Mantis Clan should another minor clan appeal to me more.  For now though, I shall remain the head of the Mantis Clan. *



Keeping in mind, of course, that the Mantis are a Great Clan...ahem


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

Of course.    From what I've learned of the Mantis Clan, though, they were a minor clan until recently, so I'm sure you can forgive my slip of the fingers.  

Edit:  Also, I need to know more about the Mantis Clan, if you could tell me.  The few websites I've been able to find on Rokugan have mostly outdated information and list the Mantis Clan as a minor clan.

Here's what I found out so far:

The Mantis Clan are mostly mercenaries, traders and rogues.  They have a great navy, and worship some god of the Sea and Luck.  They only recently became a Great Clan.  I'm having trouble getting any more recent information than that.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

Announcement:  I am changing my PC.  Yoritomo Kitoa is no longer my PC.  I am making a custom PC now.  My new PC is:



> *
> 
> Lord Benjarmon, Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 4.
> *





Yes, he's a Gaijin, and this will be fully explained in his back history.  I know it's not supposed to happen in Rokugan, but I figure with the changes anything is possible.  By the way, I'm not familar with the Clan Classes, so if there's something that is equivalent to a Barbarian and Fighter among them, please inform me of this. 

My PC will probably be level 20 by the time the PL is increased, by the way.  I am definitely going to be using the Mantis Clan, as well.  Thanks.

Edited:  Made the change to Berserker.  Thanks Black Omega.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've been away from Rokugan for a very, very long time, but the Kitsune and Kenku have not been wiped out, have they?*



Not wiped out.  But they've never been a factor in the Empire.  Kenku tend to be neutral, reclusive and even in the really bad times had nothing to do with humans outside of an occasional lesson.  Kitsune actually reside in the Realm of Animals, but can travel to the Realm of Mortals, where Rokugan is, through a portal on Fox Clan lands.  They tend to be CG, and thus are slightly on the villainous side in Rokugan.

*



			Not to say that there aren't nice people in the land - even Bayushi Shoju was a good guy in his own way.
		
Click to expand...


*Relatively speaking.  He could be considered a tragic hero in that he was willing to sacrifice everything to do what he felt was necessary to save the empire, and ended up helping bring about what he had feared most.

*



			I'm rather surprised that the Kolat and Shadow have no power - were they wiped out too?
		
Click to expand...


*If by the Shadow you mean Nothing/The Lying Darkness, it was 'destroyed' at the battle of Oblivion's Gate when it was finally given a name by the new Lady Moon.  Some of the followers of the Lying Darkness remain, the Goju and Ninube, and both serve the Shadowlands now.

The Kolat have issues.  They were crippled by Shinjo and the Lying Darkness.  At the same time their purpose has been called into question.  With the Sun and Moon replaced by ascended mortals, a Great Clan not founded by a Kami now existing, and the Hantei no longer ruling the empire, quite a few believe the Kolat have achieved their goals.  Ahem, even if they didn't really have much to do with actually causing those events.  The Daimnyo of the Ox Clan is one of the Ten Masters, so they are still around.

*



			Not to mention I only really followed things up to the Clan War, then lightly until the Spirit Wars...  and nothing after.  Let's see...
		
Click to expand...


*IMHO, the Four Winds story arc is the best they've done since the Clan Wars.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *Announcement:  I am changing my PC.  Yoritomo Kitoa is no longer my PC.  I am making a custom PC now.  My new PC is:
> 
> Yes, he's a Gaijin, and this will be fully explained in his back history.  I know it's not supposed to happen in Rokugan, but I figure with the changes anything is possible.  By the way, I'm not familar with the Clan Classes, so if there's something that is equivalent to a Barbarian and Fighter among them, please inform me of this. *



'Barbarians' are called Berzerkers, it's a class used most often among the Matsu (Lion), Moto (Unicorn) and Crab Clan.  Fighter is pretty generic, no worries there.

*



			The Mantis Clan are mostly mercenaries, traders and rogues. They have a great navy, and worship some god of the Sea and Luck. They only recently became a Great Clan. I'm having trouble getting any more recent information than that.
		
Click to expand...


*The Mantis were founded by the son of Osano-wo, the great Fortune of Thunder and Fire.  Under the leadership of Yorotomo, the Son of Storms, they made a Great Clan during the Clan Wars period.  It's something of a misnomer to say the clan is filled with mercenaries.  The clan sells the services of it's warriors, rather than it being filled with a bunch of individual mercenaries.  It's also not to strong to say that some of those traders are at least part time pirates.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

Thank you very much, Black Omega.  That helps a lot.  Whatever happened to this Yorotomo guy, by the way?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

He was a monster. Just kidding, but judging by his figure, he was definitely in the 'large' size catagory.  He was a great general but very ambitious.  After the Mantis became a great clan, he got them involved in more wars, including an assault on the Phoenix that lasted for some time.  The wars weakened the clan quite a bit.  The Mantis were a great clan, but didn't have the manpower and power of a great clan yet.  So when the call went out for each of the clans to send their strongest warriors for the assault on the Lying Darkness, he realized what he had done to the clan, and that it would not survive if he sent his last remaining samurai to fight.  So instead he went alone to represent the Mantis, accompanied by the former Scorpion who was made his heir, Yoritomo Aramasu.  Predictably enough, he fought hard but was overwhelmed and died in the battle.  But his sacrifice saved his clan.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 11, 2002)

What other minor clans/spirits/etc... are there in the rokugan setting?  Seeing as all the major clans have been selected, and i still need to pick something, what background can you give me on the rest?  (I believe creamsteak will be posting an updated list, right?)


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *What other minor clans/spirits/etc... are there in the rokugan setting?  Seeing as all the major clans have been selected, and i still need to pick something, what background can you give me on the rest?  (I believe creamsteak will be posting an updated list, right?) *



Presumably.  As it stands the only minor clan worth worrying about is the Fox Clan.  The Badger and Dragonfly have both been nigh-wiped out.  The Ox are associated with the Kolat but pretty minor.  The Tortoise are equally very minor.  But this can always be adjusted.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 11, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Not wiped out.  But they've never been a factor in the Empire.  Kenku tend to be neutral, reclusive and even in the really bad times had nothing to do with humans outside of an occasional lesson.  Kitsune actually reside in the Realm of Animals, but can travel to the Realm of Mortals, where Rokugan is, through a portal on Fox Clan lands.  They tend to be CG, and thus are slightly on the villainous side in Rokugan.*




There are also the Mujina, living embodyment of Chaotic Neutral... 



> *If by the Shadow you mean Nothing/The Lying Darkness, it was 'destroyed' at the battle of Oblivion's Gate when it was finally given a name by the new Lady Moon.  Some of the followers of the Lying Darkness remain, the Goju and Ninube, and both serve the Shadowlands now.*




I really, really need to find a place to read up on this...   Is there a history site still around?



> The Kolat have issues.  They were crippled by Shinjo and the Lying Darkness.  At the same time their purpose has been called into question.  With the Sun and Moon replaced by ascended mortals, a Great Clan not founded by a Kami now existing, and the Hantei no longer ruling the empire, quite a few believe the Kolat have achieved their goals.  Ahem, even if they didn't really have much to do with actually causing those events.  The Daimnyo of the Ox Clan is one of the Ten Masters, so they are still around.




They still have the Ten Masters, then I assume they still have the Oni's Eye.  Unless the Phoenix find out about it, as long as it is in the hands of the Kolat the Kolat will have power...



> *IMHO, the Four Winds story arc is the best they've done since the Clan Wars. *




Like I said, haven't seen much...  Must find a history site...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 11, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Presumably.  As it stands the only minor clan worth worrying about is the Fox Clan.  The Badger and Dragonfly have both been nigh-wiped out.  The Ox are associated with the Kolat but pretty minor.  The Tortoise are equally very minor.  But this can always be adjusted. *




The Tortoise have some very, very strange link to the Gaijin, however, and would play an instrumental role in dealing with the Mantis's latest treachery, no doubt.

The Sparrow Clan was the other clan in the Three-man alliance (Wasp-Fox-Sparrow), and though the poorest of the clans they still had quite a bit of favor for some time...  Don't know how they've held...

The Dragonfly were really an extension of the Dragon (with Phoenix backing), and the Badger an extension of the Unicorn.  These minor points let them live on in the wrath of the Lion clan... 

The Kolat could be a group, I suppose - assuming they still have the Eye in that village et. al.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> Like I said, haven't seen much...  Must find a history site... [/B]



There are a few sites around but The Miya Archives  collect the short stories, and other story related fiction.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *The Sparrow Clan was the other clan in the Three-man alliance (Wasp-Fox-Sparrow), and though the poorest of the clans they still had quite a bit of favor for some time...  Don't know how they've held...*



Well, they were thought well of because they lived a very poor life, eschewing wealth and all that.  they still exist, off hand I can't even think of anything done with them aside from their origin story in the Crane book.  The Hare clan also still exists, though barely.  And the Monkey clan is new but growing.

*



			The Dragonfly were really an extension of the Dragon (with Phoenix backing), and the Badger an extension of the Unicorn.  These minor points let them live on in the wrath of the Lion clan... 

Click to expand...


*Well, the Badger's home was destroyed and most of the Ichiro wiped out something like 30 years before this.  They maintained minor clan status thanks to a little luck, the Emperor dying before signing the document that would remove minor clan status.  the Badger were actually founded by a Crab Samurai, their only real connection to the Unicorn is that they guarded the Empire from invasion over an area formerly guarded by the Ki-Rin before they left the empire.  A number of former Ki-Rin samurai joined the clan, but there were also a number of Crab and Dragon samurai that joined as well.

The Lion had their chance to work out their history with the Dragonfly in the recent war involving the Lion and Phoenix against the Dragon, and apprently over 50% of the Dragonfly were wiped out just in the opening weeks of the war.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
*	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 4 (Gaijin)	PL 1		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan		:	
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
*	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	The Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
*	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Utaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Creamsteak	*
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Takaikabe (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb) PL 3 : IR 0 			
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Maigo no Samurai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Kanemochi Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0			
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1			

*	Kalanyr	* 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8			
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 			
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 			
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Knight Otu	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Lichtenhart	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 as my PC	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4	
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5	

*	Macbrea	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0	

*	Serpenteye	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8	

*	Tarrasque	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord	*
	Yoritomo Kitoa. Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8. Power Level 1.	
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Lord Benjarmon, Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 4	

*	Xeriar	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

In addition to the previous Lists I have added a list of provinces to the list that has already been created. These provinces each start with a PL of 5 and an IR of 1. This increase in Clan based PL will increase the total PL drastically. I also added three more Shadowlands powers, named after each of the three powerful Lords of that region, and devoted to thier individual cause. With the raise of all PL by 435 total PL I have to shift the PL cap again. The New PL cap is 120 PL. This Cap should represent the final Cap of the game, even if we add more PL to the game. The only reasons I will raise the PL cap again are listed below. 

1) If the total PL of the empire increases by 150 or more PL, I will increase all players cap by 10 points.

2) If the total number of players gets above 20, then we will have to add at least 200 PL to the list to maintain the current cap. This increase in total PL could be the addition of the Nezumi tribes to the game. Also, if the total number of players goes up to 15, I will be dropping out as a player.

3) If a player decides to accept a PL total 20 points or more below the cap, I will award his 20+ points to another player by completely random lottery.

 Everything else makes sense, right? 

 Notice: I can confirm one more player will be joining the game. He's a member of my DnD campaigns, and is new to the Enboards. Something tells me his name is going to be something along the lines of The Sense of Non. He should add a great degree of humor to the game. Humor is good. 

Last Minute Addition: Check you territories for errors as usual. If everyone takes care of thier own, I have a lot less work to deal with.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

* 

I, Lord Benjarmon, claim all of the following for the Mantis Clan:




			*Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

*Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
* Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
* Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

I now have the tools to color a map different shades. Not that efficiently, but it can suffice. Problem is that I don't have a place or way to store a 15 meg map. If someone has a map of smaller size, or a place to store that much space -tell me.

Yes... I can definitely work with just about any map now. Just give me the information on a place to store it, or a map of smaller size. It will take me a long while to really finish it, after everyone's claims are done -but It will be done.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Your claims are noted, Warlord.... however I am going to give people some time to claim bits and pieces in that region if they want.  I know my friend that will be joining wants to claim a good sized piece of coastland, and maybe some areas south of pheonix territory.

I am seriously considering dropping my claims, I'm holding them for now. Thanx... have fun...


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey, no favoritism here, DM!  The Southeast is the Mantis clans domains, and any who dare intrude shall be crushed!  

I'm making a pre-emptive claim of the following, assuming the PL is raised above 120.



> * Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0
> * Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun) PL 1 : IR 0
> * Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4
> 
> ...




I especially want the Bays, and one of the Palaces.  The Mantis shall continue to reign supreme on the seas, if possible.  I'm not familar enough with Rokugan to know everywhere I should be, so if anyone wants to point something out, feel free.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Your change to your post is acceptable. I am fine with you claiming your new selection. I just didn't like you claiming a whole region before other players get a chance to make claims. Since your new claims are more specific, I will add them to the lists.

You are currently at 145 PL / 120 PL...

Drop 25 PL and your claims will be fine.

Your Claims are listed below.

Yoritomo Kitoa. Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8. Power Level 1.
Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50
Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 
Lord Benjarmon, Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 4 (Gaijin) PL 1
* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
* Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
* Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 
* Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0
* Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *I especially want the Bays, and one of the Palaces.  The Mantis shall continue to reign supreme on the seas, if possible.  I'm not familar enough with Rokugan to know everywhere I should be, so if anyone wants to point something out, feel free. *




Important Sites of the Mantis, from the Rokugan d20 book:

*Kyuden Gotei*, Mantis Clan Palace
*Toshi no Inazum*a, City of Lightning, contains one of the largest and mostimpressive temples in Rokugan, dedicated to Osano-Wo.  Struck by lightning at least once a year.
*Kaimetsu-uo Seido*, Shrine to Kaimetsu-uo, the first Mantis
*Tokigogachu*, village famous for fishing and festivals
*Maigosera Seido*, Shrine of Lost Sailors
*Kyuden Asahinagabachi*, Former Wasp Clan Palace, now Palace of the Tsuruchi family of the Mantis.
*Shaiga*, Tsuruchi village and source of most their food and gold.
*Tani Senshio*, Valley of the Centipede, Home of the Moshi family of the Mantis, formerly the Centipede clan.

I was tempted to comment that Kyuden Doji and Yu-f-u-ku and Heigen Toshi were typically Crane areas, but then I noticed other claims don't seem to be forming much along clan lines.

Edit:  Wow, the profanity editor here is very strict.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes... we are once again ripping a world to pieces without any work. Rokugan will not be anything like it is "suppossed" to look when we are done. I know this could 'irk some people, but I think the IR itself is more important. Once again, thank you for being so incredibly well informed about Rokugan. If you have anything you believe I should add for importance, tell me. Such as those 4 winds I keep hearing about... or the 10 masters... or anything similar.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *If you have anything you believe I should add for importance, tell me. Such as those 4 winds I keep hearing about... or the 10 masters... or anything similar. *



The Ten Master's are the Ten Master's of the Kolat, all spelled out in Way of the Ninja, though unless you are including the Kolat it's nothing to worry about.  The Four Winds are the four children of Toturi I who are manuvering for the throne in the current storyline.  I can give more information if needed.  At present I'm not even sure where you are starting, though since Kuroda is still Crab Clan Daimyo, I can guess after the start and first battles of the Crane-Crab War and before the Shadowland assault on the Carpenter Wall.  Assuming most past history is not being disregarded.

*



			I know this could 'irk some people, but I think the IR itself is more important. [\B][\QUOTE]
I suppose.  The only question it begs of me is, if you want to do a IR based in Rokugan, why toss out everything but place names and character names?  Your game though, so it'sjust a comment.
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

Black Omega:  Hmmm... Well, I looked over the list about four or five times and couldn't find some of the things you told me of there, so I'll just claim what I could find and what I can afford while still keeping what I consider essential.  

For example, I can't give up the Sea Of The Sun God, as the Mantis are considered supreme in the area of sailing and piracy, and I can't give up the incredibly expensive families and territories that comprise the main power of the Mantis Clan.  I will be attempting to gain all that the Mantis Clan is supposed to hold in time, however.

Creamsteak:  My last post was a pre-emptive post, in case the power level increases above 120.  I do not claim those territories unless the power level goes up.  For convience, these are my current claims:

*

Lord Benjarmon claims the following territories for the Mantis Clan:




			* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

* Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 
* Tokigogachu Village.  PL 1: IR 1
* Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
		
Click to expand...


*
I also do the following:  Raise my PC, Lord Benjarmon to Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10, bringing him up to PL 3.  In addition, I recruit a powerful Shugenja NPC to guard Kyuden Gotei Palace at all times.  She is a level 14 Shugenja, which, as I understand it, is one PL.  So the Kyuden Gotei Palace now has a total PL of 7.  If there are any problems with this, let me know.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

I agree with you Black Omega. I want to make the change on the empire semi-realistic. I, however, want to make sure that the players are happy. It's up to them how realistic they make it. I don't control anything (accept maybe the Dragon clan right now), and as a moderator: I really can only make a few decisions as a whole. I won't be plotting anything as moderator, like Edena did. I know thats what some people like, the DM feeling... but I don't want that. I want the players to write the story completely free from me.

The last IR would have been completely different without the Red Goo, Elder Ones, and other Edena powered forces. I won't be doing any of that. If the players want the Nagas awakened, they can tell me that In Game. I will control them if they are summoned, but the players have to mandate that they appear. Similer to Melkor's suicide to bring the Elder Ones.

I don't know much about the story, and I don't believe in rules about claims. It is quite possible that durring the past few years some changes have taken place... the question is when did the last few years start? Do the players want to start off after GenCon with those changes enacted? Do the players want to start off just after the emporer died? That's up to them, and I havn't heard anyone speak up about what they desire.

So I ask everyone, what timeline do we start in? You guys pick, I'll sit back and  .

Do you want the four winds here? Do you want the 10 Masters? I'm going to moderate to my best, but you guys make those decisions. I will continue to ask what players want to add. If you want aliens and space ships, thats fine with me. I doubt anyone really wants that, but I want you to consider everything.

We don't need to toss out anything. I am just trying to find out what you all want to add to the game. I simply, for a lack of a better word, am a Rokugan Idiot... I don't know the subject matter that well.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 11, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> The Ten Master's are the Ten Master's of the Kolat, all spelled out in Way of the Ninja, though unless you are including the Kolat it's nothing to worry about.  The Four Winds are the four children of Toturi I who are manuvering for the throne in the current storyline.  I can give more information if needed.  At present I'm not even sure where you are starting, though since Kuroda is still Crab Clan Daimyo, I can guess after the start and first battles of the Crane-Crab War and before the Shadowland assault on the Carpenter Wall.  Assuming most past history is not being disregarded.*




The Merchant's Guide to Rokugan details the Kolat pretty well.  Their little village, the Oni's Eye...

Reading Rokugani history, it seems a lot of things have gone to hell :-(  Literally.  Damn Naga waking early...



> I suppose.  The only question it begs of me is, if you want to do a IR based in Rokugan, why toss out everything but place names and character names?  Your game though, so it'sjust a comment.




?  I guess I'm going to learn about all of this soon enough.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 11, 2002)

Hehe, going to have to snuggle up nice and close with our Crane and Shadowlands friends here...

Since I had not looked at the map that you were drawing this from, I would like to withdraw my selection of:
 Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain) PL 3 : IR 0

Since it makes little sense.

My PC will be: Hida Sonoru, Sumurai 14 (PL 1)

Crab:
* Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1

Southwestern stuff:

* Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
* Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
* Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
* Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
* Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
* Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0

South West:
* Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
* Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3

---

I believe that rounds out to 120


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *The Merchant's Guide to Rokugan details the Kolat pretty well.  Their little village, the Oni's Eye...*



Though the information in Way of the Ninja supercedes all this.  Merchant's Guide is all about 30 years before the present, same deal as with all the 'Way of' Clan books.  Akodo Kage was revealed as a Kolat Master, the existence of the Kolat became known, Shinjo herself returned and killed allthe Kolat in the Unicorn clan.  The Hidden Temple still exists, with the Oni's Eye.



> *Reading Rokugani history, it seems a lot of things have gone to hell :-( Literally. Damn Naga waking early...*



It's been a bad few decades for the Kolat.  Really, the Four Winds period has been more politics.  The Clan Wars and Oblivions Gate battles nearly saw the Empire destroyed.  While the Shadowlands are now more of a threat again, they aren't making a serious effort to destroy the empire at the moment.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2002)

Nearly last claim:

from the West
* Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
* Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
* Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Utaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 (it's Otaku)

from the North West
* Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
* Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4

I'm going to create 3 NPC each with PL 1 (I haven't decided classes yet)
Moto Chagatai, leader of the Khol
Iuchi Lixue, leader of the Baraunghar
Moto Chen, leader of the Junghar

I'm still undecided about the provinces: what's the gain in claiming a province instead of the cities in it?
Consider reserved, but not claimed yet, Ito and Kugoi.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Ok, well I was thinking about provinces in this light:

Control over a province represents official governement control. You actually are the "official" owner of that province, and you control provincial law. However, if players control territory inside your province, like a small city, they have jurisdiction over that city. If both a province and a land-mass overlap, and are controlled by different forces, then the province represents the true law, while the territory represents the "underground" governement and the loyalty of the citizens.

Does that help you? If you control none of the unicorn provinces, but everyone in those provinces is loyal to you -you are not the official ruler of the Unicorn clan -however, you have many loyalists in the clan structure, and you have many loyal citizen-states under you.

If your contact with another player in these situations is peaceful, that is what it means. However, if your contact is violent, it represents an uprising, rebelion, or terrorism and martial law.

Does that help?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2002)

http://www.rpweld3.com/Rokugan/hist4w.html
This is the page of the current storyline. My vote would be to begin just before A Perfect Cut.

It's an interesting moment to start because Shadowlands have attacked but their plan isn't clear yet, there are two wars between clans, and nobody knows who is going to sit on the throne.

And for anyone interested in past Rokugan history, don't miss these pages:
http://l5r.alderac.com/rpg/feature_history_01.html
http://l5r.alderac.com/rpg/feature_history_02.html


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi, all! 

Better late than never, I'll update my claims for the new PL cap!

To my current claims, which are


> Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2
> Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14
> Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1
> Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2
> ...




I'll add the following:

* Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
* Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
* Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
* Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

That should bring me up to PL 115. I am thinking about adding some NPCs to bring me up to the full 120. If I recall correctly, I am limited to level 10, right? Another thought I had was the explicit inclusion of the Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Actually, you guys already are outsmarting each other, and me! You discovered that levels 14 and 19 are PL 1 and 2 respectively, and are only 1 level from PL 2 and 3!

So the cap for NPCs is 14. I want them to start with 1 PL and the more you use them (and they survive) the more PL they will have.

I'm going to set the NPC limit to 10 total NPCs with no more than 1 PL to start with. This is enough NPCs for you to do a lot, and should suffice. Back-histories are optional, but recomended. That good nuf' for yall?

Oh, and I'll add your units to the PL stats. Will you be claiming them? I think giving them PL 5 / IR 5 is appropriate if they are each called legions.

Military-wise a legion is one size class below what is called an "army" by the french... thats what I remember at least. 5 PL each to represent enough combat strength to hold a province, and IR 5 to represent an average adaptability...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Allright, the claims are furious, and I think I will get one last lists update done tonight. Glad to see most of you are bulking up on your power levels early, but we still need to leave room for Mr. Draco and anyone else that comes in. As of right now, everything looks very good to me.

Good... very good... I'll be wanting everyone to email me once, with the subject line being [Hello: (Insert your name here)] so that I can add you all to a mailing list. You each emailing creamsteak@hotmail.com saves me a tiny bit of time and effort, thank you all for being so well organized and such. And thank you for correcting a spelling error in the lists, Lichtenhart.

The Elemental Legions will be added to the lists. Under Pheonix Clan. I am going to wait for you to confirm how your spending your last 5 PL, or if you are going to drop some other claims to still summon some NPCs up and stuff. Well not really summon... eh ramble...

And I updated my claims.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 11, 2002)

I'll drop my previous claims and pick up the Fox. If someone could give me some info on the area's important to them I'd be grateful. If the Kitsune do turn up I'll lay claim to them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm going to hold back on updating the lists till Kalanyr gets his answer and can make his claims. I might fall asleep here in a few minutes (4 am here...) but I might stay up to watch cartoons... (I like this Zoids thing that comes on at 6 am...).


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *I'll drop my previous claims and pick up the Fox. If someone could give me some info on the area's important to them I'd be grateful. If the Kitsune do turn up I'll lay claim to them. *




From the Rokugan d20 book:

Fox Clan
Family: Kitsune
Daimyo:  Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)
Favor Class:  Ranger
Honor: 2

Important Places:
*Kaia Osho Mura*, Humble Priest Village, main source of food production.
*Kitsune Mori Mura*, village in the Forest of the Fox featuring houses made from living trees.  Has a large shrine to Inari, the Fortune of Rice and friend to nature spirits.
*Kyuden Kitsune*, Fox Clan Palace.
*Kitsune Mori* is the Fox Forest and is the home of the clan.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi, creamsteak! 

I'll take the Elemental Legions as my last 5 PLs, then. I'll send the e-mail later today.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

I'd like to point out my PC has taken the maximum of 20 levels, and so is a PL 3 character.  I will provide his history, and the new NPCs before the Rokugan IR starts.  I'm looking forward to the game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Kalanyr, here is what the Fox Clan looks like now that I have Black Omega's information:

Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1

Thats in the fox clan, and I updated Knight Otu's lists. Kal, if your claiming these powers, just say so officially and its done. I can add anything else Black Omega can supply me with, such as other families and cities.

You can also claim the cities and forests and the palace Black Omega listed, I need to finish sketching them into the lists though.

What "region" would you catagorize the fox clan? South west, far south western, etc.?

Lord Benjarmon's statistics have been updated for the new lists. Thank you for being perceptive enough to remind me of that. Kalanyr... I'm going to assign you the territories Black Omega listed, and the Fox clan powers. I hope this is alright (I'm positive it should be)...

You will have roughly 100 PL still to make claims on, so go over the lists a little. Up to 10 PL of that can be NPCs.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

*

ANNOUNCEMENT:
*

I am officially withdrawing from the Rokugan IR.  I am leaving the boards, and I will not be able to play.  I absolve all my previous claim to the Mantis Clan.  Goodbye, and good luck with the game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Can I just say... huh?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2002)

Thank you creamsteak! I just noticed you've already answered to my post.

I drop
* Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
and my reservation of Ito and Kugoi

to claim
* Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1

Three little more question for you:
1) Unaligned territories can be conquered later in the game?
2) Since Gaheris is very old, may I in the future arrange his death and promote a NPC to PC?
3) Can NPC and units be created later in the game?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *2) Since Gaheris is very old, may I in the future arrange his death and promote a NPC to PC?*



In fact, in the actual storyline he's already died.  His heir is officially his grandson, Moto Chagatai.

Creamsteak:  I'll look up Kitsune Mori to make sure where it is.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

> 1) Unaligned territories can be conquered later in the game?
> 2) Since Gaheris is very old, may I in the future arrange his death and promote a NPC to PC?
> 3) Can NPC and units be created later in the game?




1) Whatever you choose to conquer, is your choice. There are not restrictions, if that is what you are asking. You can conquer powers outside of Rokugan, if thats really what you want. I'm all about freedom. I do set restrictions to make my job easier, and to make play more balanced, such as limiting NPCs.

2) Black Omega sort of answered this question, but the answer to your question to me is, Yes.

3) Hmmm... well I would be willing to say yes, off hand. I don't want to see players ever have more than 10 total NPCs, no matter how they are gained. Subversion, creation, the leveling up of an enlisted man, sudden appearance. There won't be any hard rules on this, however. If you want to create an NPC in turn 1 it will be fine. If you want to create 30 NPCs on turn 1, I'm going to have to say no. We're all intelligent people, so I'm pretty sure we all have a good idea of what is reasonable and what is not.

Notice: because it was so sudden, the Warlords claims are absolutely frozen for right now. I'm going to give it some time to sit before I free them up.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2002)

(I must be tiping in slow motion, if everytime I post there are four unread posts.)

Goodbye, TheWiseWarlord! I hope such a sudden decision is due to something like winning first price in the lottery and immediately leaving for Hawaii, or something like this.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Lichtenhart - Note, if you want to play Gaheris, just point it out to me and I'll change his stuff. His grandson can be the same level, whatever levels are official, or whatever levels you dictate. His PL will be determined accordingly. Your questions are answered on the last page. And lastly, I'm updating your data now.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2002)

Thank you, everything is fine now. I only wanted to leave some opportunities open for interpretation. You're doing a great work!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

*626 Lines of List Crazy Fun!*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
*	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin (No Description Available)	PL 3		
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan		:	
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	The Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
*	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Creamsteak: PL = 120	* 
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3			
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3			
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14			
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11			
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 			
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Takaikabe (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb) PL 3 : IR 0 			
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Maigo no Samurai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Kanemochi Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0			
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	5 Unnassigned NPCS (PL 1 each)			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 21	* 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5			
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0			

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5	

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5	
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4	
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 80	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 77	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3	
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 120	*
	Yoritomo Kitoa. Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8. PL 1	
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Lord Benjarmon, Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10 PL 3	
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 	
	Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

*	Xeriar: PL = 120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 11, 2002)

Officially laying claim to:

Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5
Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1

Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1

and the other listed stuff

(Thanks Creamsteak, I'll go through the Rokugan book now and see if I can dig up anything interesting)


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 11, 2002)

Noting that my proviences have been added. I must aquire them. But because I would be over the limit I choose to reliquish my hold on Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains). The large rock in between all clans probably shouldn't be owned by those of scorpion clan. 

Macbrea: PL = 105 
Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 
Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23
Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18
Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2
Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2
Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3

Claims added.

* Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1


Claims dropped

Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0 


I also wish to add as my PC 

Bayushi Nori (Male samurai 19/ Honor 2) PL 2



Also, I notice the Seppun family is missing from your list. Have they been wiped out at this time?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey! I just noticed my total PLs in your list are 110, not 120.
Let's correct:
please add
* Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3

and

Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1
Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1
Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Also, I notice the Seppun family is missing from your list. Have they been wiped out at this time? *



As far as I can see, none of the Imperial families is on the list. Creamsteak will likely add them if you want to claim one them.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 11, 2002)

As much as scorpion clan would love to claim the Seppun clan. I am sure the rest of the the known world would have serious problems with that.  


Cool, got my mon to work correctly.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2002)

Well, if TheWiseWarlord had played, we would have seen Otosan Uchi in the hands of the Mantis - so an Imperial family subverted by the Scorpion wouldn't have been that unlikely. 

On a side note, are the clan avatars custom avatars, or are they generally available?

Edit - looking at the available avatars, it seems they are all broken, so they are custom, right?


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 11, 2002)

Mine was just snagged off one of the many scorpion clan sites on the web.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2002)

You can get the simbol from here: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/ag/ag20011012a
resize it to 64*64 pixel and then upload in the enworld server.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 11, 2002)

By the way found fox's mon if you want it. 

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/foxmon.gif


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 11, 2002)

Curious - I noticed only two Oni Lords are listed, what of the other two, and the Elemental Terrors / Dark Oracles?

I don't get the impression that Akuma has 'died' yet, unless he/it became Daigotsu and the Dark Oracles now serve the latter...

Of course, Akuma has a bit of a personality crisis, naturally.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 11, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *Curious - I noticed only two Oni Lords are listed, what of the other two, and the Elemental Terrors / Dark Oracles?
> 
> I don't get the impression that Akuma has 'died' yet, unless he/it became Daigotsu and the Dark Oracles now serve the latter...
> 
> Of course, Akuma has a bit of a personality crisis, naturally. *



At present only two of the Oni Lords have not agreed to serve Daigotsu.  Kyoso no Oni and Tsuburu no Oni.  Well, and Okura no Oni, but that's a different thing.  Akuma no Oni's physical form passed beyond, I believe around the time of the great fight with Okura no Oni, though his offspring still exist.  And this isn't even getting into other Oni Lords that serve, like Yakamo no Oni, The Maw, The First Oni, etc.

Daigotsu is a former bloodspeaker with a mysterious past.  From some comment's he's made he may be related to Toturi somehow.

The Dark Oracles don't really play a role in the game at present, same for the Oracles.  Might be just as well, if Kaede is really both the Oracle of the Void and the Dark Oracle of the Void, as some have speculated.  The Elemental Terrors have given way to the Onisu in the storyline, and little info has been given on them.

Creamsteak:  Kyuden Kitsune is in the Southeast of Rokugan, just a little above that peninsula that sticks out toward the south.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Thank you, Black Omega.

Don't forget anything that you want to add, can be added. I like things that you can back up as being parts of Rokugan more than I like customized creations, but either is acceptable. For instance, a group of Spirit Oni could be created to aid an army as a small unit. They would likely have a 0 IR, but it's still possible. Or, you could create an Oni (Good or evil) NPC (ignore ECL and just use Character Level to determine levels).

Hope that helps.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

It turns out the problem I have isn't quite as severe I thought.  I will still be able to post, so I guess I'll still be playing.  I might have to drop out later though.  If that's a problem, I have no issues with just leaving now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey, if you think you are going to have fun while your here, stay.

If you think this isn't going to be any fun for you, leave.

That's pretty much all anyone cares about. Your PL is still on the lists, as I decided to freeze it until I was sure you were gone.

Note: I'll be able to email everyone a condensed map... about 400kb. It isn't going to have text lables, just a general map with an outline of spheres of influence. More precise work requires someone with more skill than myself.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 11, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> At present only two of the Oni Lords have not agreed to serve Daigotsu.  Kyoso no Oni and Tsuburu no Oni.  Well, and Okura no Oni, but that's a different thing.  Akuma no Oni's physical form passed beyond, I believe around the time of the great fight with Okura no Oni, though his offspring still exist.  And this isn't even getting into other Oni Lords that serve, like Yakamo no Oni, The Maw, The First Oni, etc.
> *




Well, one of the oni lords is not particularly powerful but...



> Daigotsu is a former bloodspeaker with a mysterious past.  From some comment's he's made he may be related to Toturi somehow.




Why Akuma is 'serving' a human mystifies me.  He's still pissed about what the Phoenix did to him, still pissed that he has not managed to fully consume Isawa Akuma's soul, perhaps a little worried that some badass Isawa, some day, is gonna come along and rip his soul out...

As to Daigotsu being related to Toturi...  I wonder if there is a point where something can have too much symbolism.  No doubt, few L5R fans are aware of who, exactly Iuchiban was, but if Daigotsu was a bloodspeaker I would lay fifty bucks saying that it is Toturi's brother.



> The Dark Oracles don't really play a role in the game at present, same for the Oracles.  Might be just as well, if Kaede is really both the Oracle of the Void and the Dark Oracle of the Void, as some have speculated.  The Elemental Terrors have given way to the Onisu in the storyline, and little info has been given on them.




Onisu?  Sigh, I really should read the d20 books, it seems, even though it makes my stomach turn.

There is Agasha Tamori (Dark Oracle of Fire).  The new Oracle of Fire still took up residence in that volcano - sleeping mountain, didn't she?  I'd have to go read the book again.

The elemental terror of void had a decent explanation - but I just have to see how they'd explain a dark oracle of void if it is really furthering the cause of Corruption.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 12, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> As to Daigotsu being related to Toturi...  I wonder if there is a point where something can have too much symbolism.  No doubt, few L5R fans are aware of who, exactly Iuchiban was, but if Daigotsu was a bloodspeaker I would lay fifty bucks saying that it is Toturi's brother.
> *




My istinct says he is the real bastard son of Toturi and that Kaneka is a fake, but I have learned never trust my istinct. 

While we are betting, who do you think is gonna be the new emperor? My bet is on Tsudao.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll add these onto my claims:
* Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4
* Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0

May I spend some of my remaining PL on certain artifacts...such as the black scrolls?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Hmmm.... Ok, this is the way I'll play that:

You can trade 10 PL from your Cap (reducing your cap to 110 PL) to buy one Major Artifact. The Artifact (such as the Black Scrolls in this case) will be invaluable, and artifacts that are published in Rokugan Books will act just as they do.

If someone wants to craft an artifact, here are some examples of what I will allow:

1) An artifact weapon or armor that increases 1 NPC OR PCs PL by 5 points or a +2/+2 to attacks. Such items can be stolen and such if you don't guard them well enough.

2) An artifact 1-time use item with a devastating affect. For example, a +1 +1 for all your combat units in a single battle, or a +2 +2 for 20 PL of normal troops in one battle.

3) An artifact that provides a constant power, but minor in value. Such artifacts can have powers that help you with activities outside of combat, like gaining five additional PL each turn (some kind of spawning-stone like object), but once again -artifacts can be stolen or destroyed.

If you have another idea, just ask me and I'll try to get more in-depth.

If a player wanted to sacrifice like 100 PL from his/her cap, I might allow something like the artifacts from the 3rd IR... but I'll just wait and see what ideas people have.

I might also raise the cap 10 or 20 points if everyone wants an artifact for thier PC or something similar.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

So, for me to buy the:


Celestial sword of Clan scorpion. Would be 10 PL? If so, I would like to set that to my clan.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm going to drop my claim of the Dragon Clan and similar territories. I kind of was starting to feel uncomfortable play/moderating. I know I could do it fairly, but it just wasn't a comfortable idea.

You are all free to do as you please, but hold back on claiming my territories until I clean up the lists and post them again.

*Macbrea, your claim have been noted. What power do you want this sword to have, and who will possess/guard it?*

All other claims can continue. I still expect Mr Draco, Sense of Non, and possibly Anabstercorrian to join.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

Creamsteak, any ideas for what the black scrolls would be and their PL Cost?  Especially there are 12 and they all do different things, with the last doing nothing...


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

Celestial Sword of The Scorpion (Page 83 Magic of Rokugan)

Unusable by any person besides clan scorpion.

The Scorpions Celestial sword, Churetsu, +5 vorpal katana of speed. It grants the wielder a +20 sacred bonus to any Charisma-based skill check.  The scorpion Champion can identify Churetsu on sight, though to anyone else it appears identical to a standard Bayushi katana. Churetsu otherwise does not seem spectacular in any way; even to detect magic or truee seeing it appears perfectly ordinary.




Wielder will be PC Bayushi Nori (male samurai 19/honor 2)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

*Sollir,*
Well Sollir, as usual my lack of knowledge about Rokugan prevents me from making an accurate judgement. If you wish to try and obtain the 12 scrolls, I could freely assign one to each player and randomly give other ones out by lottery. You would start with one for free, but so would other players.

I do believe the 12 scrolls, if used at once, would have an... interesting affect. If this is an element you want to add to the game, I will allow it.

However, if you want just 1 scroll, and don't want the rest - you can designate it as a 1-time use item that does something rather catastrophic, or a constant affect that generates some Oni for you, or something similar.

If someone else has some more accurate ideas, I'm ready to listen.

*Macbrea,*
Your sword can grant you, and you only a +3 bonus to all attack and defense rolls. However, in anyone else's hands it only grants a +1 bonus (I'm breaking the rule about it only working for you, so that you will want to protect it more), and can be destroyed by any other PC if they get thier hands on it, by simply stating they do so.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

The black scrolls are reusable scrolls that produce shadow taint in the subject when used.  Originally, they where held by Yogo Junzo of clan scorpion.  During the clanwar the scrolls were opened.  I can get you a quick rundown of what each does.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Information is good, I like information.

Oh, if you want to keep ideas on these matters secret, just email me. I'm going away for a little while, so post here and I'll answer when I get back. I will be on from 10PM-Midnight and possibly a little later, and possibly back on as early as 6 AM.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

Sure, thats fine on the sword. It was basicly a straight writeup of how the item worked in d20.  You assessment is perfectly fine for IR.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

The lottery sounds fine with me, gives me a goal of sorts... 

Enjoy my avatar while it lasts, true villains wear pink! ...Or not...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *So, for me to buy the:
> 
> 
> Celestial sword of Clan scorpion. Would be 10 PL? If so, I would like to set that to my clan. *




Itsuwari, the Scorpion Katana, like all Ancestral Clan weapons, as an extremely unique power.

When weilded against an opponent, that opponent percieves the weilder as being right next to where he actually is.  This is an illusion that isn't, a mind effecting effect that isn't, in a way.

Converting it to d20 is a bit weird, hmm.

The effect doubles all non-armor (including natural armor) AC, including the original 10.  It affects everyone who opposes the weilder in melee combat, living or undead.

It's power can be overcome after the first round of combat, however.  For each round after the first round, the opponent may make a Will save, TN 25, to overcome the power.  Once an opponent has overcome the power, it may never affect that opponent again.

---

As for its normal quality, the Clan books intentionally say little.  It's obviously a kick butt weapon in its own right, but just how kick butt is up to the GM/DM.  +5, Keen, and Speed would not be unreasonable (in d20 terms).

The weapon cannot be destroyed by someone or something without a recognized tie to the divine.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

Using a scroll produces taint.  Probably a number of IR in IR.  All are indesctructable and can be reused.  All are open at this point in the timeline.

The first black scroll :
Wasting disease spell - effects large number of people, Nezumi are immune

The second black scroll:
In area of strong taint, Builds a castle called the Iron citidel. If one exist it will suddenly cease to exist and the new one appears.

The third black scroll:
Cast Black wind from the soul;  Area effect spell harms living creatures heals undead.

The Fourth black scroll:
Dark divination: allows user to ask three questions about world and future.

The Fifth Black scroll:
Shapeshifting: Transforms target into creature of your choice.

The Sixth Black scroll:
Touch of Dispair: Creates cloud of taint - creatures effected gain taint score equal to 10 minus honor.

The seventh Black scroll:
Touch of Fu Leng - give creature one shadowland power.

The eigth Black scroll:
Return of the Fallen lord: Raise dead....honor reduced to 0, alignment becomes evil.  By the way this and kharma (reincarnation) is the only way to come back from the dead in Rokugan.

The ninth Black scroll:
The terrible oath: sacrifice a intelligent being to give your group bonuses in combat.

The tenth black scroll:
The walking horror of Fu Leng: cast on target to create akutsukai template to be added to him.

The eleventh black scroll:
Doom of Fu Leng: ray attack from eyes does negative levels and ability draining attack. 

The twelvth black scroll:
The scroll that has no name : contained the spirit of Fu Leng....doesn't do anything besided cause shugenja to want to possess it.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

I am sure those can easily be converted to IR stats.  Some are very useful, some are kind of blah.

Oh, those celestial swords should be unbreakable but a loss of honor to loose one. 


As a suggestion for honor in the game.  It should rank 0-5 and a person is unable to command troops with more honor then them.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *I am sure those can easily be converted to IR stats.  Some are very useful, some are kind of blah. *



Actually...the ancestral katana's were broken by Shinjo.  New Celestrial Katanas were forged for the Clans by the Fortune of Steel.

From the Magic of Rokugan Book:

Celestrial Sword of the Scorpion - Churetsu
+5 Vorpal Katana of Speed.  It grants the used a +20 sacred bonus to any Charisma based skll check. The Scorpion Champion can indentify Churetsu on sight, to all others it appears as a normal Bayushi katana.  Even to detect magic or true seeing it appers perfectly normal.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

deja vu, deja vu...... I posted that up abit higher. The convertion statement was to the scrolls. ;p


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *deja vu, deja vu...... I posted that up abit higher.  *



True enough.  well, nobodies perfect.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

Note on the Black Scrolls, a maho spellcaster can "scribe" them in as 9th level spells if within possession of them, otherwise they are unlimited use scrolls according to Magic of Rokugan


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 12, 2002)

Hmmm doubht doubt, I'd like to play but I know JACK  about this setting, really NOTHING.

If anyone has the names of the sourcebooks and history books so I can download them....?

And anyone knows of a online map of the setting..? Would be nice.

That is all offcourse if there is room. And creamstake I'd like to play not a major power and if possible something not combat.. possibly "NPC" or something.... so if you have any cool or creative suggestions where you could spare room for a player would be great!.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

The semi-recently published Rokugan, Magic of Rokugan, and Creatures of Rokugan are for the DnD 3e system, you may wish to take a look at those.

As for a map, look a few pages near the front, there is one, hope that helps.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

Also, you can look at AEG's site for some history and clan letters from. There may be a timeline on that site.

I am hoping all the major clans get taken. As it will make an interesting game.  There is a mess of minor clans still available. 
Though, you will have to figure out what your doing.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

I would suggest the following be added to the list of available groups.  This faction should allow a person to play a whole group without a problem.



Nezumi 
Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 30 IR 20
Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 20 IR 25
Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 25 IR 20
Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 25 IR 20


Those number could be changed to change the innocent.

But that is the 4 nezumi tribes.

Nezumi should be immune to corruption.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a proposed artifact, but I'm not sure if it will be allowed.  Just tell me what you think.  Basically I want this artifact since the idea of my PC is he is a great warrior, and especially a great general and leader in combat.  Thus:

*



			Lord Benjarmons Banner Of The Mantis:

This Banner is worn on Lord Benjarmons back any time he enters a battle.  It flares with an inner magic, and projects a symbol of the Mantis above the entire battlefield.  Any of the troops under his command that can see the symbol feel a wave of strength, speed and power come over them

The bonus this gives his troops happens any time Lord Benjarmon enters a battle with his troops.  If he does not have the Banner, the effect is lost.  Furthermore, if the Banner is destroyed or stolen during a battle, his troops suffer penalties for the rest of the battle.
		
Click to expand...


*
I'd like the item to, as the description states, give a bonus to all the troops in a battle if Lord Benjarmon is present.  Just give me something that is an appropiate bonus and I'll use that.  This costs 10 PL, and I will be dropping the Sameisa and Buhan Provinces in order to obtain this artifact.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Actually...the ancestral katana's were broken by Shinjo.  New Celestrial Katanas were forged for the Clans by the Fortune of Steel.
> 
> *




Why?  She pissed that Hitomi kill her father?

There is also the matter of the Test of the Shiba Champion, or is that no more :-(  Many, many neat things have been sacrificed into the story, I think the Wish is one of the last few truly amazing things that has not yet been abused by the storyline.

And that's ending as we speak...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *The semi-recently published Rokugan, Magic of Rokugan, and Creatures of Rokugan are for the DnD 3e system, you may wish to take a look at those.
> 
> As for a map, look a few pages near the front, there is one, hope that helps. *




Did anyone else who just played the RPG open up the OA map and wonder what the hell it was?

Kuni Wastes behind the Wall, Shiro Shiba not touching Mori Isawa, no way around the other side of the Shininomen, Earthquake fish bay and Dragon Heart Plain all unrecognizeable, the secret path to Shiro Togashi is now a ROAD, no more Beiden Pass, now the Great Crater...

Fortunately, the map in the Rokugan book is sane by comparison, and even fixes issues with earlier maps.  Though I fear a hell of a lot of continuity has been sacrificed to the Card Game Gods :-/


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

Must make first act as scorpion lord..... get peasant to dig out Beiden pass.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why?  She pissed that Hitomi kill her father?
> 
> ...





Here is a quick write-up of what the Magic of Rokugan book says about the ancestral swords.

*The Celestial Swords*
Just before the death of Onnotangu, the Kami Shinjo took the seven ancestral swords of the Great Clans to the heavens with her on her departure from Rokugan.  Claiming that the inhabitants of the Empire that warred against her brothers were not worthy of the weapons of her siblings, she threw them up into the heavens to become Kamoko's Constellation.

After the War against the Spirits ended, a weaponsmith by the name of Tsi Xing Guo ascended to the heavens as the Fortune of Steel.  At the behest of Lord Sun and Lady Moon, he forged eight Celestial Swords for the Great Clans.  Made from the purest steel found in Tengoku, and created to replace the lost ancestral swords of the clans, Tsi Xing Guo gave these swords to the Champions of the Great Clans.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 12, 2002)

Oh well, I'm in...worked some deals to get some previously claimed territory as stated below in Sollir's post.

My Claims:
Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 
Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0
Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0
Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0
The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 
4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4

Daigotsu freed me from my own personal hell in return for service so I and my personal guard are no longer out for his blood..........


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

I relinquish my bodyguards, the shadowlands horde, and the festering pit to Darkwolf, who will play as my general, for some of the PL missing I will have an artifact similar to that in stature of one from the 3rd IR, which will be 100 PL worth, what exactly, it is, will be decided soon enough.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Sollir and Darkwolf. I am only going to award one scroll to the you. Decide which one of you possesses/guards the scroll you get.

Taint will be considered 0 right now, even for shadowlands powers. They are still tainted by d20 standards, but they are not tainted by IR standards. In the IR taint can only be gained from these scrolls, and taint will hurt. Scores are 1-10.

1-3: Basically the character must acknowledge they are becoming tainted and has to deal with the horrible cravings and debilitations attached to it.

4-6: The character becomes confused, and unless they are stopped they will join a shadowlands power, or create thier own.

7-9: The character won't accept any leadership at all, and wants to destroy everything out of a lust for power (comes under my control).

10: The character becomes wholy Taint. Such creatures are under my control, and have a PL at least 10x thier original PL. They threaten everyone, and will probably have a good +2/+2 in addition to thier original modifiers.





> The first black scroll :
> Wasting disease spell - effects large number of people, Nezumi are immune




This scroll, when used, will affect a settlement like a town, city, palace, castle, or a minor body of water with a disease that kills many people. This scroll must be used on-site. This scroll makes attack rolls and defenders make defense rolls once each. NPCs and PCs are immune. Players that use this with an NPC or PC will heavily taint that individual, not to mention the risk for getting it into a good spot to use. Tainted NPCs may become shadowlands warlords, possibly joining a shadowlands power, and possibly turning against Daigotsu.



> The second black scroll:
> In area of strong taint, Builds a castle called the Iron citidel. If one exist it will suddenly cease to exist and the new one appears.




This scroll is pretty much self-defined. It creates an instant fortress that provides defenders the usual +2 defense bonus for a palace or fortress. Armies staying in this fortress for defense will suffer some degree of taint, risking a 5% chance that some PL will convert to the shadowlands, or they will rebel against shadowlands leaders. Each PL makes a single roll.



> The third black scroll:
> Cast Black wind from the soul; Area effect spell harms living creatures heals undead.




This scroll gives shadowlands powers a +1 +1, and gives other powers a -1 -1. Pretty simple. It affects the whole army that has this scroll, unless they choose not to use it.



> The Fourth black scroll:
> Dark divination: allows user to ask three questions about world and future.




This question does exactly what it says, but secretly can taint NPCs and armies under a players command. These powers, as said above, may join shadowlands powers, or may fight on thier own side.



> The Fifth Black scroll:
> Shapeshifting: Transforms target into creature of your choice.




This scroll can be used to give a PC or NPC a +3/+3 or a -3/-3, but taints the person being affected by this spell.



> The Sixth Black scroll:
> Touch of Dispair: Creates cloud of taint - creatures effected gain taint score equal to 10 minus honor.




Directly taints a city, town, village, or minor body of water and the caster.



> The seventh Black scroll:
> Touch of Fu Leng - give creature one shadowland power.



Grants someone, NPC or PC, a +1 attack or defense, and taints them. This scroll can be used up to three times on one character.


[QuoteThe eigth Black scroll:
Return of the Fallen lord: Raise dead....honor reduced to 0, alignment becomes evil. By the way this and kharma (reincarnation) is the only way to come back from the dead in Rokugan.[/Quote]

Revives an NPC or PC, but reduces thier honor to 0 as listed, and taints them.



> The ninth Black scroll:
> The terrible oath: sacrifice a intelligent being to give your group bonuses in combat.




Horrible little scroll... it gives a whole army +2/+2 if used during a fight, but taints everyone benifiting from it.



> The tenth black scroll:
> The walking horror of Fu Leng: cast on target to create akutsukai template to be added to him.




This Black Scroll increases an NPC or PCs PL by 1. Taints them.



> The eleventh black scroll:
> Doom of Fu Leng: ray attack from eyes does negative levels and ability draining attack.




Taints the caster slightly, but allows them to attack with a +6 on one attack roll. Even if you have 10 PL and therefor get 10 attacks, this +6 only applies to one of them.



> The twelvth black scroll:
> The scroll that has no name : contained the spirit of Fu Leng....doesn't do anything besided cause shugenja to want to possess it.




Does exactly what the text says. Does cause minor taint.

Allright, review the above and check it to make sure these aren't way too screwed up. I know they could need work, because I just ad-hocked this list together. Taint will play a big roll if you have it.

*Still working*



> Hmmm doubht doubt, I'd like to play but I know JACK  about this setting, really NOTHING.
> 
> If anyone has the names of the sourcebooks and history books so I can download them....?
> 
> ...




Well Forsaken, I have this neat little idea for you. If you don't think there are enough grouped powers to claim (keep in mind you can take my claims now), I have one possible solution.

You could create a PL 3 PC, 10 PL 1 NPCS, 10 artifact weapons to improve thier attack/defense scores, and buy a PL 7 castle or such. Now you have the most powerful adventuring party in the game, and a castle you can defend. If you don't like that idea, I'm sure I can find a decent amount of land for you to claim.



> would suggest the following be added to the list of available groups. This faction should allow a person to play a whole group without a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll add them to the list, but I'll change the PL and IR changed around a little.



> Lord Benjarmons Banner Of The Mantis:
> 
> This Banner is worn on Lord Benjarmons back any time he enters a battle. It flares with an inner magic, and projects a symbol of the Mantis above the entire battlefield. Any of the troops under his command that can see the symbol feel a wave of strength, speed and power come over them
> 
> The bonus this gives his troops happens any time Lord Benjarmon enters a battle with his troops. If he does not have the Banner, the effect is lost. Furthermore, if the Banner is destroyed or stolen during a battle, his troops suffer penalties for the rest of the battle.




Allright, keep in mind that although he is a PC, if he gets wiped out in a battle, the item goes to the other players side, so I wouldn't use it unless you can insure victory. The bonus is +1/+1.



> Oh well, I'm in...worked some deals to get some previously claimed territory as stated below in Sollir's post.
> 
> My Claims:
> Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2
> ...




well that is interesting... hmmm...



> I relinquish my bodyguards, the shadowlands horde, and the festering pit to Darkwolf, who will play as my general, for some of the PL missing I will have an artifact similar to that in stature of one from the 3rd IR, which will be 100 PL worth, what exactly, it is, will be decided soon enough.




Uh oh...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I relinquish my bodyguards, the shadowlands horde, and the festering pit to Darkwolf, who will play as my general, for some of the PL missing I will have an artifact similar to that in stature of one from the 3rd IR, which will be 100 PL worth, what exactly, it is, will be decided soon enough. *




Do I want to know what these are?  Do I want to play in a game with one?

There are few *-truly-* powerful artifacts in Rokugan...

The 12 scrolls all together (held by whomever)
The Tears of Jade (Crane)
The Gift of the Naga (I'm assuming) (Unicorn)
Isawa's Last Wish (Phoenix)

Are there any others?  That haven't been used, I mean.  Hell, I only know what the first two do, and that the Last Wish is more god than thing...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Allright, because I've got a LOT of stuff to change in the lists, give me some time. Yes, the scrolls are broken (rules broken) right now, and I'll adjust for that momentarily. For now, I'll fix the lists.

Egg...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, I'm not sure if you took this into account Creamsteak, perhaps you had intended for the taint to effect shadowlands creatures, but any creature with the shadowlands subtype cannot gain or lose anymore taint they had accumulated before the template, making them sortta immune to the negative effects of some of the scrolls, but that may be too overpowering.

Edit-And I will claim the black scroll for the both of us.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Sollir... if you REALLY want a PL 100 trade in for an artifact, limiting you to 20 PL of claims... fine I guess. It's your game as a player. I can't wait to see what the hell you think of...


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *Why?  She pissed that Hitomi kill her father?*



She was more irritated that Toturi helped end the line of the Hantei then was rewarded for it by making him Emperor, if memoryserves correctly.  At one point she was considering making Yoritomo Emperor, but he refused, since someone else giving it to him would seem to much like he was their pawn.

*



			There is also the matter of the Test of the Shiba Champion, or is that no more :-(  Many, many neat things have been sacrificed into the story, I think the Wish is one of the last few truly amazing things that has not yet been abused by the storyline.
		
Click to expand...


*The Test of the Shiba Champion has been touched on.  Mostly in terms of the confusion of how to handle it with the Ancestral Sword gone.  I'm not sure what you mean about the Isawa's Wish, unless the only way to not abuse it is to mention it once in a Clan book and then never ever do anything with it again.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Sollir... if you REALLY want a PL 100 trade in for an artifact, limiting you to 20 PL of claims... fine I guess. It's your game as a player. I can't wait to see what the hell you think of... *



Um...and it would also be worth looking over -very- carefully.  If you have two players working as a tight unit this couldget overpowering.  Player #1 gives up most of his normal power fo the massive artifact.  Player two takes over the power he's given up, so effectively you have someone with the normal 120 PL and a massive artifact in addition.

Xeriar, the Last Wish might be worth 100 PL. It's just that it's a GM controled artifact that may or may not do what you want, or how you want it.  That balances things a little.  I can't blame them much, the Phoenix have gotten kicked around for some time.  Nothing else from the books would be 100PL or even close.  The only real reason the Black Scrolls were a big deal was they freed Fu Leng.  Once that part of their prupose was done, no one worries about them anymore.  They still work,but aren't all that bad.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *The Test of the Shiba Champion has been touched on.  Mostly in terms of the confusion of how to handle it with the Ancestral Sword gone.  I'm not sure what you mean about the Isawa's Wish, unless the only way to not abuse it is to mention it once in a Clan book and then never ever do anything with it again. *




Well, it's the part about the champion being able to call it to himself/herself at any time that gets me..

Or did Tsukune ascend before Shinjo did this?

Weirdness.

The Wish is what her son is running around with in the current storyline...  

With the knowledge and power of a few thousand phoenix shugenja behind it, how could they not use it at some point?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

*Updated Lists*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
*	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
*	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin (No Description Available)	PL 3		
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1		
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1		
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1		
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
*	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
*	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
*	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
*	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
*	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 30 IR 20	PL 16	:	IR 12
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 20 IR 25	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 25 IR 20	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 25 IR 20	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
*	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			


*	Kalanyr: PL = 21	* 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5			
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5	

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 125 (over)	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 15	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	
	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 120	*
	Yoritomo Kitoa. Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8. PL 1	
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Lord Benjarmon, Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10 PL 3	
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 	
	Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Lord Benjarmons Banner Of The Mantis	

*	Xeriar: PL = 120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 12, 2002)

none of the stuff I claimed that wasn't claimed before has been marked as taken.
(PC, and Daigotsu's Personal Guard and the Horde of Kyoso no Oni (both of those are in the shadowlands section)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Artifact Summaries:

Macbrea - Celestial Sword of the Scorpion Clan (+3/+3 to PC/NPC)

TheWiseWarlord - Lord Benjarmons Banner Of The (+1/+1 to Army)

These two artifacts have been created. TheWiseWarlord must drop 10 PL from his claims to possess his banner. Macbrea must drop 5 PL from his claims to possess his sword.

All artifacts of this level can be destroyed by other players if they manage to get them from you. If you have an artifact, including the scrolls I'll be dishing out later tonight, protect it. Keep that character hidden, safe, and protected by as much power as you can, because people can swipe them from you. Even PCs can lose artifacts, if they are "slain," however they will not die.

I'll wait till there are at least 11 powers other than Sollir/Darkwolf before I hand out the scrolls. I still hope Forsaken One, Anabstercorrian, and Mr Draco can join the game. Also, Sense of non, and maybe some people we still havn't even met.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

It seems I also have to drop the Tombs of Iuchiban as well, sorry for the confusion, its just for another slight purchase of mine


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
*	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin (No Description Available)	PL 3		
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1		
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1		
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1		
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
*	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
*	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
*	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
*	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
*	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 30 IR 20	PL 16	:	IR 12
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 20 IR 25	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 25 IR 20	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 25 IR 20	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 21	* 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5			
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 115/110 (Must Drop 5 PL in Claims)	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 110	*
	Yoritomo Kitoa. Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8. PL 1	
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Lord Benjarmon, Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10 PL 3	
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 	
	Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Lord Benjarmons Banner Of The Mantis	

*	Xeriar: PL = 120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

If there are errors in the list, inform me here on the boards. I don't want to go to my email to make corrections. I go to my email about three times a day, and I'll try to keep up with it as best I can.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Creamsteak, as I said earlier, I am dropping both the Buhan and Sameisa provinces from my claims.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *Well, it's the part about the champion being able to call it to himself/herself at any time that gets me..*



The power of a Kami can overcome this.  If memory serves me correctly, the Ancestral Sword recognized the soul of Shiba and thus, who would be the next Clan champion.  The new sword doesn't seem to do this.  This is more of a problem for the clan.

*



			Or did Tsukune ascend before Shinjo did this?
		
Click to expand...


*Nope, Tsukune ascended only recently.

*



			The Wish is what her son is running around with in the current storyline...
		
Click to expand...


*Yes, it took the form of a katana for Aikune in the 'To Change The World' story.

*



			With the knowledge and power of a few thousand phoenix shugenja behind it, how could they not use it at some point? 

Click to expand...


*True enough.  They just had to reach a point where need overcame fear.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 12, 2002)

Still have Daigotsu's personal guard listed as free when I have it under my power.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

I want to swap out Yugure Yama for the following provinces

* Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1

Since they provide IR, whatever that is.

I'll hopefully think of a nice story for Sonoru sometime tomorrow, hopefully before I get my grubby little hands on a certain d20 book - ahem.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Creamsteak, I really think it's a bad idea for the Scrolls to be able to Taint another players PC.  PCs can't die, but through use of the Scrolls a PC could be eliminated from the game.  I really like my PC, and I don't want to lose him.  

I could accept it if Taint was only going to happen through actions my character took, like using the Scrolls, but the fact is it can be used on my character through other players, and that bothers me.  I would really like you to change that, if at all possible.  By the way, thanks for doing all this, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

PL is used to measure your army. Each PL can perform 1 attack per round. I roll a d6 and such all behind my computer, figure out who wins and by how much in a fight.

You can use 5 PL (at the start of the turn you will tell me how much PL you use for this) to improve the IR of 1 territory by 1 point. You tell me what territory your raisings IR. You could spread it out, or condense it into one city.

1 turn (a thread of 200 posts) is the same as a year.

Each year, your PL goes up, based on your IR.

A territory with an IR of 1 produces 1 PL
A territory with an IR of 3 produces 2 PL
A territory with an IR of 6 produces 3 PL

The formula to figure out how much IR it takes to get X PL is:
 x(1/2x + 0.5) = Rank Required
Where x = the PL production per turn

Really it can be figured out by adding 1, then 2, then 3, then 4 consecutively, but the formula is better for big numbers.

Thats what the two stats represent. I hope that makes sense. IR is the basis of this IR... 

Oh, you can also research the other kind stuff, called Tech. If you have a good tech score, you get +1 to hit and +1 to defend and stuff like that. Investing 5 PL into reasearch gets you 1 tech point. I'll set the standards for tech later.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Don't fret, the scrolls aren't written in stone yet. (funny phrasing...) anyway, more importantly, the scrolls will be figured out later tonight, I might have the idea totally done for tomorrow. Don't worry about them yet, I'm going to make them important, but not the focus of the IR.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Don't fret, the scrolls aren't written in stone yet. (funny phrasing...) anyway, more importantly, the scrolls will be figured out later tonight, I might have the idea totally done for tomorrow. Don't worry about them yet, I'm going to make them important, but not the focus of the IR. *



Part of that could be deciding what scrolls are still around.  I was looking over Magic of Rokugan and it is mentioned thatevery effort was made to destroy the scrolls and at present all are accounted for.  That doesn't mean none survived, but any scrolls that have effects that are broken can be considered one of the one's permanently destroyed.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Yes, it took the form of a katana for Aikune in the 'To Change The World' story.
> 
> True enough. They just had to reach a point where need overcame fear.*




Aha, thanks.  Nice story, too.

'It was such a nice mountain...'


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

Hrm, perhaps Black Omega, though this quote is from Magic of Faerun.



> "Even now that Fu Leng has come and gone, the Scrolls still seek to Taint mortal pawns, as each is a powerful tool to corrupt an unwary spellcaster."


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hrm, perhaps Black Omega, though this quote is from Magic of Faerun.
> 
> *



I'm not sure why Magic of Faerun would mention the Black Scrolls.  Actually, read the couple of paragraphs preceeding that.   From Magic of Rokugan, page 83, lower left and scrolling on to the next column.

"After over a millenium containing the Dark Brother's essence, the Black Scrolls were finally opened by Yogo Junzo ... The Kuni Witchhunters, Asako Inquisitors, Jade Magistrates, and the Kuroiban of the Scorpion Clan made a concerted effort to find and destroy the Black Scrolls following the Day of Thunder.  The Scorpion clan claims all the scrolls have been destroyed.

[Options are given for how scrolls could survive.]  The powers of the scrolls are given here in the event that you decide to take advantage of these possibilities."

They also give the warning that each individual scroll is an artifact unto itself, touched byt the dark power of Fu Leng.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Black Omega, at this point in the story, is the Mantis Sword in possession of the Scorpion Clan?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

Lol, my mistake ,  Oh well, it all comes down to the DM's ruling I guess, btw, who said the dark oracles or the oracles wouldn't get mixed up in all this mess?   Just wanted to know why...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 12, 2002)

http://members.aol.com/GaijinTrader/faction.html

I found this test during my travel in gaijin lands and wanted to share it. Check if you have claimed the right clan (I did! )


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

I was definitely fit into the Crab slot. Now that I think about it, it's a lot like how I play Dnd when I'm a character. Front-line, all out, always fighting. I also have an affinity for slaying anything I can unquestionably call evil, and I like Damage Reduction and Big hit dice, a lot.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Everyone can go ahead and start posting to the Overun thread I started, the lists post is on top for everyone.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Lol, my mistake ,  Oh well, it all comes down to the DM's ruling I guess, btw, who said the dark oracles or the oracles wouldn't get mixed up in all this mess?   Just wanted to know why... *



All subject to change from Creamsteak, of course.  Creatures of Rokugan, pages 88-89.

"The Light Oracles are creatures of incredible power, but they may not use their powers to interfere in the affairs of the mortal world, except as advisors.  They can use their enormous magical might only to preserve their own lives.  They are not allowed to seek out others to give their advice, but must wait until they are asked.  Should they violate these rules, the Dragon can retract their blessing at any time, ending invariably in the Oracle's destruction.
        Dark Oracles must also obey strict rules.  They may not interfere in a situation unless invited to do so.  While they may go where they please, they may not use their power, even in self defense, unless it is against someone who has sought their aid, or a vassel of that person."

Basically, anyone who seeks the aid of a dark oracle is fair game. Anyone who tries to protect that person from the oracle can be destroyed, while they are trying to protect that person.

So the Oracles and Dark Oracles could be done, but unless CS changes the rules for them they'd just be talking and watching.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 24, 2005)

Is this cuurently accepting?
If it is, how do you play it?
And can I join?


----------

